

The Future of Nautilus - dchest
http://linuxart.com/log/archives/2010/06/20/the-future-of-nautilus/

======
houseabsolute
Nautilus is always going to be hobbled by the huge padding that gnome's
default themes put between text and object borders. It's just hard when you
can only fit 50% as much information in the same number of pixels. That was
one of the big things that drove me away from Linux and is still an ongoing
problem when I have to work with Gnome programs.

~~~
jcw
The Gnome UI (gnome-panel, nautilus, etc) generally takes up a huge amount of
screen space. I've found that I'm pretty happy with aewm and Thunar.

------
yesimahuman
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/116444/nautilus-ui-experiments.png>

Looks pretty!

------
adbge
Don't remove the "go up a directory button," PLEASE. Finder and Explorer try
to mask the file tree structure through little UI gimmicks like this and it
drives me crazy.

Better search integration would be great. Improved indexing support via GVFS
(or whatever) to make search lightning fast combined with a well placed search
bar would make my life easier.

------
levesque
Why does everyone wanna remake nautilus from scratch all of a sudden? This is
the third project of this type I've bumped into in the last week. Maybe they
should join efforts.

Contextual file manager : [http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2010/06/first-sezen-
screencast-an...](http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2010/06/first-sezen-screencast-
an-introduction-to-sexy-simple-searching/)

Log File Manager : [http://www.seifsallam.co.cc/2010/06/how-file-manager-
should-...](http://www.seifsallam.co.cc/2010/06/how-file-manager-should-
be.html)

------
kilian
I really wonder why the nautilus developers aren't working the the
Elementary[1] developers more. Nautilus-Elementary is basically a fork of
nautilus at this point, and already it is much better and does a lot of the
things this article proposes to add. It just seems like a bit of a waste of
everyone's time.

[1] <http://www.elementary-project.com/discover.html>

------
aphyr
Perhaps a better question: can it start in under 30 seconds? If you don't use
Nautilus for your desktop, opening those file browser windows is a serious
drag!

------
jcw
I'm curious to know how much user testing goes into the design of the Gnome
desktop environment (and KDE, for that matter). Designing a visually elegant
interface is one thing, but that can mean nothing during actual user
interaction.

------
ahk
Is it this <http://www.xfce.org/projects/thunar/> ?

------
wazoox
Why not ditch Nautilus and use directly Rox, or thunar instead? :)

